# Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra



## Tortugaf (28. August 2008)

Suche eine neue Rolle(tiagra 50 o.80 o.penn) könnt ihr mir helfen Adressen mit aktuelle Angeboten zufinden.gern auch als private Nachricht.   Danke Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Wollebre (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

da wo du im internet den günstigsten preis findest würde ich sagen.#6


----------



## Tortugaf (30. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

danke,bin kein grosser Freund des Internethandels.(noch nicht)Ich kaufe lieber in einem Laden.Was kostet eigendtlich der Zoll(Einfuhrsteuer) u.muss ich mich bei den melden o.melden die sich bei mir. g.tortugaf ;+


----------



## Wollebre (30. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

wenn du geld sparen willst, dann bleibt dir nur kauf in den usa.

schau mal hier nach:
http://www.tackledirect.com/okuma-titus-gold-reels.html

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat600379&id=0001942

Auch mal bei ebay reinschauen. wird des öfteren auch neuware angeboten.

mt dem preis bist du über der freigrenze somit fallen zoll und einfuhrumsatzsteuer an. bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber der zoll liegt bei 3.2 prozent vom rechnungswert (berechnet auf ware plus transportkosten). Die einfuhrumsatzsteuer wird wie folgt berechnet:  warenwert + transportkosten + zollabgaben  x 19 prozent.
Wegen des genauen Zollsatzes solltest du mal bei einem Zollamt anrufen.
zur info: Ab dem 1. dezember wird die freigrenze auf € 175,00 angehoben. aber mit einer tiagra bist du darüber und musst den gesamten einkauf verzolle, nicht nur was über €175,00 ist, was viele meinen!

Wenn du dir sachen mit einem kurierdienst wie UPS, DHL oder Federal schicken läßt, machen die für dich die zollabfertigung. das ist im transportpreis eingeschlossen. die zoll- und steuerabgaben muss du dann bei ablieferung bezahlen!
Lass dir vom verkäufer die paketnummer (tracking number) aufgeben, dann kannst du selbst im internet verfolgen wann die sendung eintrifft.

cabelas hat ein livechat. frage dort nach was die rolle deiner wahl incl. transport kostet und kannst dann schnell den totalbetrag incl. zoll und steuer ausrechnen.

die beiden vorgenannten firmen sind wirklich seriös und kannst bedenklos bestellen und gleich mit karte zahlen.

hofffe das beantwortet deine fragen.


----------



## Tortugaf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

wollebre.Dank dir für deine ausführlichen Auskünkfte,mal sehn wie ich, das machen werde.Ich fliege so wie so ,bald wieder nach Mexico,vielleicht mache ich dann den Umweg über die Staaten.Habe aber keine grosse Lust auf die Jungs(politik) obwohl die ja dort, in Sachen Angelsport ,ein super Land sind.Meine englisch Kenntnisse sind auch gleich null,leider. Mal sehn, für super Angelzeug schaffe ich ,vielleicht auch meine Vorurteile zu überwinden. G. tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## J.D. (31. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Hallo Tortugaf

Wenn du eine Tiagra kaufen willst ,ist mit Sicherheit eine der besten Rollen ist der USA Preis mit Zoll und Transport fast identisch zum Preis in Deutschland.Am besten die bekannten Händler fragen.
Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen ,bestelle einiges in den USA aber keine Tiagra  Rolle.

Jörg-Dieter Haselhorst


----------



## Tortugaf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Ja das habe ich auch noch in Sinn,schon wegen der Garantie.Ich weiss aber noch nicht richtig was für Preisunterschiede sich so ergeben.In Mexico sind die genau so teuer wie hier,das Kaufen dort macht für mich keinen grossen Sinn.Cool wäre ja eine Reise wo man die Ausrüstung für den halben Preis bekämme u.mit den Rest die Miete für das Boot bezahlt. Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## zandermouse (31. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Das Meiste wäre gesagt. Ich möchte jedoch Folgendes
ergänzen:

Eine 80-er ist meiner Meinung nach zu wuchtig, wenn
Du bis jetzt noch keine 50-er hast. Du würdes wahrscheinlich 
mehr gegen Dein Tackle kämpfen, als gegen die meisten
Fische. Der Ausnahmefisch kann selbstverständlich trotzdem
beißen. Wenn Du die IGFA- Weltrekorde in der 50-ibs-Klasse anschaust, weist Du was da geht. 

Für die Urlaubsangelei würde ich mich nach preiswerterem Gerät umschauen. Einem Charter Captain würde ich selbstredend die Tiagra empfehlen. Ich schwöre auf Tica Team Rollen. Die kosten nur die hälfte und Du kannst damit jeden Fisch fangen, den Du auch mit einer Tiagra erbeuten würdes.

Die Tica Team Pollen bestellst Du am besten in Malaysia. Sehr gute ebayer und sehr zuverlässig. Die Lieferung dauert 3 Tage.

Wenn Du in den USA z.B. eine Penn International bestellst,
kommst Du auf den halben Preis der deutschen Händlerpreise.

Für den Anfang braucht man keine 2- Gang Rollen. Wichtig
ist die Schnurfassung. Den "kleinen" Gang benötigt man selten oder nie. Bei den meisten Fischen wird man "Pumpen". Du hebst die Rute an und leierst beim Senken der Rute die Schnur ein.
Da Du dann so viel Schnur wie mögich zurückgewinnen 
willst, wirst Du immer den "schnellen Gang" einstellen.

Auch die größten Fische nehmen im ersten run selten
mehr als 300m Schnur.

Noch mal zum Thema Rollen: Mit einer Penn Senator H114
fängst Du Fische bis 110 kg, doch dann wird's eng.

#cWas willst Du denn eigendlich fangen ?


----------



## Tortugaf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Viellen Dank Zandermaus. du hast schon Recht mit deinen Überlegungen.Die Tica kenne ich leider nicht,nur Penn internnational u.Shimanos.Penn ist schwerrer ,aber ich glaube die hält ein Leben lang u.Shimano ist nur die Tiagra dauerhaft gut(glaube ich),die TD 2 u.Tyrnos mit den ich auf Chaterbooten gefischt habe,waren auch nicht die Welt.Der vielle Gebrauch hatte seine Spuren hinterlassen . #d Nur 50-ziger ,,ist mir doch etwas zu klein,wir mussten schon mal mit 80 Penn beidrehen und hinterherfahren,ich konnte nichts anderes tun ,so schnell war die Schnur runter.Klar wenn nur Sails,Mahi Mahi .kleine Tune usw. möglich sind dann reichts.Da aber wo ich fische,sind auch immer Marlin drinne ohne das man 20 Meilen rausfahren muss.Deshalb will ich doch schon eine grössere haben,ich bin auch kein Weltmeister u.ein Fisch verlieren will auch nicht.Mit einer 80-zigerkann man auch nicht jeden Fisch einkurbeln.Der Sailfischturnierrekord liegt dort über 80kg u.wenn der erst mal fahrt hat, ziehen die auch ganz gut. Ich werde so hoffe ich schon was finden u.dann das nächste halbe Jahr damit mein Spass haben in Mexico. g. tortugaf :m


----------



## Ansgar (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Moin,

US: mal bei Melton tackle gucken, die haben auch oefter mal specials.

D: HAV sollte doch der beste/guenstigste Laden sein? 

Bezgl der 80er vs 50er: Wenn Du noch nicht mal gezielt auf Marlin fischst sondern Marlin (Welche Groesse?) nur Beifang ist, wuerde ich definitiv keine 80er nehmen. Sicher kann man an ner 80er nicht alles einfach reinkurbeln, aber das ist schon extrem serioeses Geschirr. Gezielt fuer Marlin JA, aber wenn nicht gezielt ist ne 50er ne schoene Groesse und ein guter Kompromiss zwischen auch grosse Fische nicht tot drillen und trotzdem ein bisschen fun haben. Fuer Mahi und so ist allerdings auch die 50er komplett ueberdimensioniert - auf Mahi fische ich mit ner 20er oder 30er ...

Cheers
A


----------



## Tortugaf (2. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Die Sache läuft bei mir dort so ab,wenn die Marlin dort sind chater ich mir eine Yacht(8 Leinen). Die ist super ausgerüstet u.ich zahle dafür nicht viel(ist ein Witz im Vergleich).Sind sie nicht da, miete ich mir ein Lanchero (Fischer mit einem kleinem Motorboot )zum trollen u.fahre mit meinem Zeug 30er raus.Ich dachte mir ,das ich dann wenn wir nach Sail ,Mahi o.Tun suchen u.auch weiter rausfahren ja einfache immer eine 80er mit einem grosseren Lure draussen habe.(die lockt auch die Sails) .Die Marlin sind dort zwischen 100 -400 kg.Leider nimmt dort ,aber auch die Leinenfischerei zu, ausser im einem kleinen Schutzgebiebt,aber die ganze Region(oaxaca) ist noch nicht stark besiedelt.Dort angle ich auch viel von Strand u.Felsen. G.tortugaf u.Danke :m


----------



## Sailfisch (2. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Ich würde Dir - ebenso wie Ansgar - auch von der Anschaffung einer 80iger abraten. Wir hatten mal eine auf den Malediven mit. Da kann auch immer ein Marlin einsteigen. Böse Zungen behaupten aber, dass der eh immer auf die Schwächste Rute geht, so auch bei dem jüngsten Trip meines Kumpels Robert. Gezielt auf Marlin mit nur einer 80iger ist Kappes. Zumal Du da auch ein Gewichtsproblem bei der Reise bekommst. Wenn Du gezielt auf Marlin fischen willst, dann charter besser Boote die über die entsprechende Ausrüstung verfügen. 
Ist aber selbstverständlich nur meine Meinung, jeder so wie er mag!
Wünsche Dir schon jetzt viel Spaß und hoffe auf einen tollen Bericht fürs Board. Wann geht es denn los?


----------



## Wollebre (3. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

wie dringend ist es denn mit der Rolle? Bin im Okt/Nov in Indonesien und war schon im Mai dort über die günstigen Preise mehr als begeistert. Will mich dort gern erkundigen.
Nur dann lass mich wissen was du genau haben möchtest!Gruß, Wolle


----------



## Tortugaf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Dank Wollebre,für deine Hilfe das mit der Rolle hat noch Zeit u.muss es auch haben.Bei einer günstigen Gelegenheit schlage ich zu,so glaube ich.Ich bin zur Zeit dabei mir was neues zu suchen,wenn du dort auf Bali bist,könntest du mir ja mal die Preise schicken ,wenn es sich lohnt kaufe ich mir drei neue Angeln ,zwei zu trollen u.eine zu jiggen.Vielleicht kann ich das Kaufen mit einer tollen Angelreise verbinden.Sail u.Ansgar ,hier habt schon recht,mit den Chatern, ist eigendtlich die beste Variante,mal sehn. G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Wollebre (3. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

oke, werde mich mal umschauen und lass dir Preise zukommen.
Für wirklich gute Jigging Ruten zahlt man um die € 70,00
Meine Freunde auf Bali fischen nur mit solchen Ruten in Tiefen bis 250 Metern und Jigs bis ca. 350 g und die Fische können sich sehen lassen.
(auf dem Bild ein Red Snapper)


----------



## Sailfisch (3. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Das auf dem Bild sieht mir aber eher wie ein Rusty Jobfish aus.


----------



## serviola (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Hallo,
Tiagra 80 WA inkl 3 Jahre Garantie, inkl. 1000 m Grauvell 80 lbs IGFA Leine 550 €.
Preis von gestern, ich brauche auch eine.Wieviele willst du? 

Dazu kommen noch 11 € Versandversicherung innerhalb Spaniens.
Achja, 3 Jahre Original Garantie über Shimano Madrid. Sprachlich kann ich dir weiterhelfen, du kaufts bei einem Importeuer mit autorisierer Werkstatt.

Und vergess das Tica Zeugs. Alte Penn Int II oder Shimano Tiagra.

PN, falls nötig


----------



## Tortugaf (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Klingt interresant u.der Preis ist auch gut.Ich schreibe dir noch eine private Nachricht. Die Penn int.kenne ich,sind etwas schwer, aber gut.Melde mich nächste Woche,weil ich fahre heute erst mal auf eine :vik: Party .  :vik:


----------



## Wollebre (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

ruf da mal an ob noch was auf Lager ist:

**Achtung**Restbestand nur solange der Vorrat reicht.

Schnäppchen 1
4x Shimano Tiagra XTR A Trolling Rute 50lbs 
****Preis pro Stück 199,99 Euro****

Schnäppchen 2
7x Shimano Tiagra XTR A Stand up Rute 50-80lbs 
****Preis pro Stück 189,99 Euro****


Schnäppchen 3
2x Perfektes Set für Marlin-Tunfisch. 
Das Set besteht aus: 
***Shimano Tiagra XTR A Stand up Rute 50-80lbs: 
***Kona Big Game Rolle Rolle 80 W 2Gang 0.90mm Schnur / 900m 80lbs / 1000 Yds 1: 2,6 - 1: 1,2

****Preis pro Set 599,99 Euro****



Portugal Big Game Fischen 
(auf Marlin-Tuna-Dorado-Hai)

Am 27.08.08 bis zum 2.09.08
werden bei uns in Portugal/ Vilamoura noch 3 Personen gesucht für 5 Marlin-Tuna-Dorado-Hai Ausfahren 
inkl. Nacht fischen auf Schwertfisch. 
Es sind dann 5 Personen am Bord: 
Preis 990 Euro/pro Person Hotel 
kostet ca. 50 pro Nacht / Person. 
Flüge bis Faro bekommt man ab ca.150 Euro. 
Bei Interesse melden:
Info:0049 171 3227763


Bestellungen oder Buchung per Mail Drescher@europe-yacht.de 
oder Tel: 0049 (0) 7531 928524-
0049 (0) 171 3227763


Wenn Sie keine Newsletter von uns haben wollen, so können Sie sich hier 
http://www.europe-yacht.de/cgi-data/newsletter/abo_form.html austragen.

Viele Grüße an alle.
Gerhard Drescher
http://www.europe-yacht.de/


----------



## Tortugaf (10. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Noch mal danke für eure post.Ich habe mir heute ein Ticket für Mexico gekauft u.werde am 25.9. nach Cancun fliegen u.gleich weiter nach Huatulco(Pacific) fahren.Ob ich mir, noch eine Combo kaufe weiss ich noch nicht,was ich bis jetzt hatte,hat ja auch ausgereicht.Es ist immer das gleiche Problem ; geil darauf :k,aber das liebe Geld |uhoh:. Zahlen kann ganz schön weh tun:c . G.tortugaf :m


----------



## Wollebre (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

findest bestimmt ne süße Chika in Mexico die deine Trauertränen zärtlich abwischt|sagnix


----------



## Tortugaf (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

die chicas sind dort schwieriger als die Fische,stehn auf Beharlichkeit u.Geduldt.  tortugaf :m


----------



## Wollebre (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

halt wie beim Angeln


----------



## Tortugaf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Deswegen reden die Norddeutschen auch von Backfischen.:q        Habe im netz auch eine gebrauchte tiagra 50 w für 350;- gefunden,habe aber keine lust bis Würzburg zufahren.   G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Wollebre (12. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

kanns auch eine Okuma Titus Gold 50W-II sein?
gibts in Indonesien für umgerechnet ca. € 206,00 (RP 2.730.000,00)
schau hier mal nach:  johnsportfishing.com


----------



## zandermouse (12. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*



Wollebre schrieb:


> kanns auch eine Okuma Titus Gold 50W-II sein?
> gibts in Indonesien für umgerechnet ca. € 206,00 (RP 2.730.000,00)
> schau hier mal nach: johnsportfishing.com


 



:cAlso Wollebre ich schätze Dich ja sehr, aber disese Game-Fish-Lost-Firma solltest Du hier nicht mehr erwähnen, das wirft ein ganz schlechtes Licht auf Dich. 
Ich habe viele Philippinos getroffen, denen man so einen
Schrott hinterlassen hat. Die Handleine ist auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## Wollebre (13. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

ich kenne den  Laden nicht. wurde mir von indo friends genannt.
aber was kennst du über den Händler? will dann da mal vorbei gehen
wenn ich nächsten Monat in Indo bin.


----------



## fish4fun (13. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Deswegen reden die Norddeutschen auch von Backfischen.:q        Habe im netz auch eine gebrauchte tiagra 50 w für 350;- gefunden,habe aber keine lust bis Würzburg zufahren.   G.Tortugaf :vik:



Das mit Würzburg könnte ich für Dich übernehmen.  

Wenn es nur um die Abholung und Versand geht, PN an mich und dann geht das schon.

Gruß


----------



## Wollebre (14. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Das auf dem Bild sieht mir aber eher wie ein Rusty Jobfish aus.




Habe nochmal nachgefragt: ist ein Ruby Snapper


----------



## Sailfisch (14. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Mir scheint, Du hast Recht.

Bei Fishbase ist es zwar nicht ganz eindeutig, in der Tendenz meine ich aber, dass Du richtig liegst!
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=1385

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=83


----------



## Wollebre (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

hallo Sailfish, 
die Seite ist interessant und war mir bisher nicht bekannt. 

schein wohl wirklich ein Ruby Snapper zu sein. Jedenfalls nach dem Bild wenn man unter Suchbegriff Ruby Snapper (Australien)
reingeht.

wo gehst Du zum Big Game fischen? lass mal von Dir hören.

Grüße, Wolle


----------



## Sailfisch (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wo kauft man am günstigsten eine Tiagra*

Hi Wolle!

Ich bin zu meist auf den Malediven aktiv! Im November geht es wieder runter.
Fishbase.org ist eine tolle und nützliche Seite.


----------

